# Auralex SubDude HT



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I was just curious if any Shacksters use or have any knowledge of this product? My home theater serves the dual purpose of both theater and living room. We've recently cut out part of a wall and put in bar seating between the living room and kitchen. Since doing so I'm experiencing much more rattling of windows when watching movies. I was thinking of purchasing one of these to place under my SVS PB12-NSD to see if it would help to alleviate this problem.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

JBrax said:


> I was just curious if any Shacksters use or have any knowledge of this product? My home theater serves the dual purpose of both theater and living room. We've recently cut out part of a wall and put in bar seating between the living room and kitchen. Since doing so I'm experiencing much more rattling of windows when watching movies. I was thinking of purchasing one of these to place under my SVS PB12-NSD to see if it would help to alleviate this problem.


the subdude is a common product to decouple the sub from the floor. can alleviate some of the rattling you're working with. however you can EASILY make a riser yourself with some scrap wood and some acoustifoam etc. really easy to do


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Mike. As for the DIY route let's just say I'm not the most handy of fellas and my skill set is limited. Fit and finish are also important and I really don't mind shelling out the money for this thing if it works. I did a couple of hours of research last night and I think this might work well for me considering I have wood floors. Seems to be many believers so I went ahead and ordered one last night and it will be here Saturday.


----------

